# My first thousand posts!!!!!!



## Caribeiro77 (May 19, 2015)

A thousand posts....i never thought i would come this far, but i did it, and all because of my passion by learning( and also helping some folkes with a solution for their problems).
Excel is a world of possibilities and i can tell you all that i get amaized with some solutions given by some really awesome guru's arround here....
Also can tell you guys that sometimes i find myself laughing with some incredible solutions that some you give to those that "visit us" with their doubts....
Like i say in my signature, i'm here to learn every day with every one, and i can tell you guys that i learned a lot with many of you, and i hope to learn a lot more, because excel is a passion to me....
So thank you Aladin, Rick Rothstein, Barry Houdini, Jonmo1, Alphafrog, Domenic, Shg, Xor, gaz_chops, Joemo (i know that i'm missing a lot more names of wonderfull people arround here, and for that i'm sorry) for making my interest in excel growing day after day after day... and i hope to be here for another 1000 posts....


----------



## Michael M (May 19, 2015)

Hey Claudio, congrats on you milestone....we're all here for the same reason....we take a bit and we give some back...


----------



## J.Ty. (May 20, 2015)

Many happy returns of the day 

J.Ty.


----------



## Caribeiro77 (May 20, 2015)

Michael M said:


> Hey Claudio, congrats on you milestone....we're all here for the same reason....we take a bit and we give some back...





J.Ty. said:


> Many happy returns of the day
> 
> J.Ty.



Thanks you both!


----------



## DocAElstein (May 20, 2015)

Caribeiro77 said:


> A thousand posts....i never thought i would come this far, but i did it, and all because of my passion by learning( and also helping some folkes with a solution for their problems).
> Excel is a world of possibilities and i can tell you all that i get amaized with some solutions given by some really awesome guru's arround here............. and i hope to be here for another 1000 posts....



Well done Claudio,
.             Like Michael said, we take a bit and we give what we can back. You’re giving back plenty these days. – 
.  - You’re a real member! Keep it up, (please). 

Alan Elston

P.s.
( Be a bit careful not to answer a zero reply Thread too soon if you are not sure you have or can give a good answer, as it may stop the chance of someone picking it up a zero reply Thread: – ( Many regulars start their day by checking out zero reply posts ) BUT THAT IS NO Criticism. Your enthusiasm these days is exemplary for, as ,  (you call yourself ( not me! ) a Beginner!! ))))


----------



## Caribeiro77 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks you Alan for your pleasant words and advices....


----------



## Sam666666 (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations and thank you


----------

